# Jotul #4 Combifire manual needed



## Sheila (Oct 13, 2012)

Does anyone have or know where to find a manual for a Jotul #4 combfire?

Sheila


----------



## chaski (Jun 24, 2013)

a little late....but just joined...
Here's a link to a free  pdf manual for the Jotul 4 Combifire
http://homeappliance.manualsonline....ind-the-manual-for-this-jotul-wood-stove-7073


----------

